# &quot;Dies und Das&quot;zu Dead Island



## Badezeug (18. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen hoffe dies bezüglich ist kein Thread geöffnet wenn ja tut es mir Leid 
Folgende Fragen:

1) Wird Dead Island trotz das es in Deutschland nicht erscheint in deutscher Sprache oder Untertitel erscheinen ?
2) Läuft das Spiel auf meinem PC ? (ich weiß die offiziellen Systemanforderungen sind noch nicht bekannt aber ein geschultes Auge kann ja eventuell durch Screenshots oder Viedos, Schätzungen abgeben  wäre echt nett wenn mir wer helfen könnte ) 

Meine PC-Ressourcen:

Windows 7
NVidea Geforce GTX 460 (1Gb Arbeitsspeicher)
4 Gb Ram Arbeitsspeicher
AMD Athlon X4 3,20 GHz
Netzteil: 850 Watt
Motherboard weiß ich grade nicht :x


----------



## MICHI123 (18. August 2011)

immer diese leute mit mega den rechner die sorge haben dass ihr spiel net läuft  ich grad mal nen intel core 2 quad q8300 und ne radeon HD 4850 und hab nicht im ansatz sorgen dass irgendwas im nächsten jahr nicht laufen könnte. Selbst Crysis 2 läuft auf high ohne ruckler...


----------



## Fraggerick (19. August 2011)

da es aller vorraussicht im deutschsprachigen ausland erscheinen wird hat man gute chancen auf eine deutschsprachige version. wenigstens untertitel.

ABER: wenn es ein steamgame ist, wird es mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit probleme geben ^^


----------



## Vordack (19. August 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> immer diese leute mit mega den rechner die sorge haben dass ihr spiel net läuft  ich grad mal nen intel core 2 quad q8300 und ne radeon HD 4850 und hab nicht im ansatz sorgen dass irgendwas im nächsten jahr nicht laufen könnte. Selbst Crysis 2 läuft auf high ohne ruckler...


 
...und immer diese überdimensionierten Netzteile... 850 Watt... da passen ja (fast) zwei von meinen rein und ich hab ein ähnliches System


----------



## Badezeug (19. August 2011)

okay danke  weiß ich bescheid  meint ihr mit Skyrim werde ich auch keine Probleme bekommen ?


----------



## Chriss8185 (21. August 2011)

moin mal eine frage wenn ich mir die AT version holle kann ich die in deutschland ativieren ? habe gelesen ja stimmt das ? danke lg chriss


----------



## Fraggerick (21. August 2011)

plakativ: NEIN!

da es ein steam spiel ist, und wenn das spiel in deutschland indiziert oder beschlagnahmt ist: dann nein.

da es in deutschland aber nicht veröffentlicht wird bestehen gute chancen das das spiel weder beschlagnahmt geschweige denn indiziert wird. somit sollte das spiel über steam aktivierbar sein, im worst-case halt über den umweg mit "bild der packung an kundenservice schicken"

tante €dith: die news verlauten zwar das der entwickler sagt, das es aktivierbar ist, das liegt aber im zweifelsfall nicht beim entwickler sondern bei valve.


----------



## Chriss8185 (21. August 2011)

Nachdem man bereits vor einigen Wochen bekannt gab, dass man *Dead Island*  erst gar nicht bei der hiesigen USK einreichen und komplett auf einen  Release in Deutschland verzichten wird, dürften sich viele Spieler die  Frage gestellt haben, wie es um die Steam-Version bestellt ist. 

Um die heimischen Kunden zu beruhigen, gab _Deep Silver_ heute bekannt, dass man das Zombie-Spektakel auch über einen Steam-Account wird aktivieren können. Um *Dead Island* zu aktivieren, ist demnach lediglich ein deutsches Benutzerkonto nötig. 

Im Laufe der Woche ließ man zudem verlauten, dass *Dead Island*, das bei der polnischen Schmiede _Techland_  entstand, den Gold-Status erreichte und wie geplant am 8. September für  die Xbox 360, die PlayStation 3 sowie den PC erscheinen wird.


----------



## Fraggerick (21. August 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> Nachdem man bereits vor einigen Wochen bekannt gab, dass man *Dead Island*  erst gar nicht bei der hiesigen USK einreichen und komplett auf einen  Release in Deutschland verzichten wird, dürften sich viele Spieler die  Frage gestellt haben, wie es um die Steam-Version bestellt ist.
> 
> Um die heimischen Kunden zu beruhigen, gab _Deep Silver_ heute bekannt, dass man das Zombie-Spektakel auch über einen Steam-Account wird aktivieren können. Um *Dead Island* zu aktivieren, ist demnach lediglich ein deutsches Benutzerkonto nötig.
> 
> Im Laufe der Woche ließ man zudem verlauten, dass *Dead Island*, das bei der polnischen Schmiede _Techland_  entstand, den Gold-Status erreichte und wie geplant am 8. September für  die Xbox 360, die PlayStation 3 sowie den PC erscheinen wird.


 
oh, da kann wer googeln UND sogar copy/paste

warum fragst du dann überhaupt?

naja, ich zitiere mich ja ungerne selber, aber am ende entscheidet STEAM bzw VALVE was du aktivieren kannst und was nicht. da hat der entwickler/publischer nichts zu melden.


----------



## Chriss8185 (21. August 2011)

ja wollte doch nur noch mal die proffis hören,häte ja sein könn das sich der stand schon geändert hat aber naja hoffen mir mal gutes


----------



## dmwDragon (27. August 2011)

ist schon vorbestellt ^^


----------



## Badezeug (3. September 2011)

Weiß eigentlich einer wie der Multiplayer aussehen wird ?
Kann man einfach so die Open-World mit einem Kollegen ohne Entfernungsbegrenzung erkunden ? Oder wie sieht das aus ?


----------



## dolby51 (7. September 2011)

> @Badezeug Weiß eigentlich einer wie der Multiplayer aussehen wird ?
> Kann man einfach so die Open-World mit einem Kollegen ohne Entfernungsbegrenzung erkunden ? Oder wie sieht das aus ?


 Man kann die Welt im Coop mit 4 Spielern erkunden aber es gibt eine Enfernungsbegrenzung, wenn man außerhalb des Zone läuft dann wird man wieder ein paar Schritte zurückgesetzt. Allerdings ist das halbwegs gut gelöst worden. 

  Was ich mir bissel mehr gewünscht hätte ist mehr Physik im Spiel da gibt es nämlich kaum bis gar keine Effekte.

  Auch der Support lässt ein bisschen zu wünschen übrig, Dead Island kommt zwar in Deutschland nicht raus aber ein Forum Bereich bei Deep Silver wäre nicht verkehrt. Zumal sehr viele es aus Deutschland kaufen und Deep Silver ein deutscher Publisher ist.


----------



## Badezeug (8. September 2011)

Okay weißt du auch wie groß dieser Abstand ist? 
Gering oder so akzeptabel groß?


----------



## heinz-otto (8. September 2011)

Bei mit ist heute die UK-Version angekommen. Ich wollte das Game eben auf Steam aktivieren und bekomme die Meldung "Not Available. Sorry, but the following items are not available for purchase in your country. Your purchase has been canceld." Kan man es heute einfach noch nicht aktiveren? Aber ich dachte der Release sei heute? Hats schon jemand in Deutschland aktivieren können?


----------



## chbdiablo (8. September 2011)

Release ist morgen bzw. heute Nacht.


----------



## shooot3r (8. September 2011)

normal musst du es aktivieren können, ich habe die at version, und die konnte ich gestern ohne probleme aktivieren und vorrausladen über steam

mfg


----------



## heinz-otto (8. September 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Release ist morgen bzw. heute Nacht.


 Allet klar. Danke. Dann komme ich wohl erst am Sonntag dazu. Ich hoffe mal, dass es dann klappt.


----------



## shooot3r (8. September 2011)

kann sein das dieUK version vielleicht nicht in DE aktiviert werden kann. musst sonst ein foto der packung un seriel machen und an steam schicken, die schalten das dann normal manuell frei, war bei left 4 dead 2 UK bei mir auch so.

mfg


----------



## heinz-otto (9. September 2011)

Die UK-Version lässt sich leider immer noch nicht aktivieren (hatte es heute morgen kurz probiert). Ich hab den Steam Support kontaktiert. Bei meinem letzten CD-Key Problem mit Deus Ex haben die aber drei Tage mit der Antwort auf sich warten lassen :/


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2011)

Die AT Version geht einwandfrei schon seit heute Nacht.


----------



## HerQ (9. September 2011)

hat sonst irgend jemand die uk version aktiviren können?


----------



## HerQ (9. September 2011)

ich will mir dead island nicht zwei mal kaufen müssen...


----------



## HerQ (9. September 2011)

und warum hilft einem steam oder techland nicht damit???
verdammt ich bin grad echt sauer...


----------



## Chriss8185 (9. September 2011)

jo das steam 3 tage das noch schnell ich warte auch grade auf eine mail von den schon 2 tage


----------



## chbdiablo (9. September 2011)

Techland hat damit so gut wie gar nichts zu tun, du kannst dich an den Deep Silver Support wenden, der wird dir aber wahrscheinlich sagen, du sollst dich beim Steam Support melden. Also am besten direkt ein Ticket an Steam schicken - Problem wird innerhalb 1-3 Tagen gelöst.


----------



## Fraggerick (9. September 2011)

und wie ich eine seite davor schon meinte: das letzte wort über "geht" oder "geht nicht" hat steam....


----------



## heinz-otto (10. September 2011)

Also der Support hat sich heute bei mir gemeldet und lediglich den folgenden Link geschickt. So richtig weiter hilft der mir nicht. Ich denke mal Dead Island läuft nicht ohne Steam, oder warum steht da dass Retail Keys nicht über Steam aktiviert werden können?
Ich interpretiere das so, dass man wohl den Publisher kontaktieren soll und der Steam-Support nicht zuständig ist. Also habe ich bei der offiziellen Dead Island Homepage geschaut und da bekommt man natürlich kein Support Formular, weil Deep Silver keinen Dead Island Support für Deutschland anbietet  und er wohl meine IP erkennt.
Ich habe jetzt eine Mail an techsupport@deepsilver.com geschrieben, weil ich keine andere Adresse gefunden habe. Mann mann, da ist ja ein Behördengang ein Witz dagegen. Meine bisherige Auffassung, dass Steam nur ein mildes DRM-System ist werde ich nochmal überdenken müssen.

Es gibt noch mehr Leute mit Problemen: Steam-Thread
Allerdings bin ich vollkommen ratlos, was jetzt zu tun ist. Wen soll man denn ansprechen: Steam, Publisher, Entwickler, Händler... und keiner wills gewesen sein. Super


----------



## IceRaptor (11. September 2011)

Wenn ich das Spiel startet erscheint einmal kurz der Startbildschirm und es passiert einfach garnichts. Weiß jemand eine Lösung? Ich hab es über Steam aktiviert mit einem russischen VPN...


----------



## HerQ (11. September 2011)

genau den selben link habe ich gestern auch bekommen, ka was ich damit anfangen soll....
wenn irgendjemand was neues rausbekommt bitte posten...


----------



## HerQ (11. September 2011)

hey otto hast du schon ne antwort von deepsilver bekommen?


----------



## chbdiablo (11. September 2011)

Von gameware:



Bei manchen UK-Export-Versionen, bei welchen der Key das Format  XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX (3 Blöcke) aufweist, kann STEAM eventuell die  Aktivierung verweigern. Diese werden als Ost-Europa-Version erkannt.
Man kann die Aktivierung mittels einmaliger Proxy-/VPN-Einschaltung während der Code-Eingabe durchführen: Dead Island VPN Aktivierung - gameware.at


----------



## heinz-otto (11. September 2011)

Nein bisher gibt es kein wirklich offizielles Statement. Deep Silver hat sich bei mir (noch) nicht gemeldet und Steam schiebt laut den bekannt gewordenen Antworten in den Steam Threads die Schuld auf den Publisher.
Die VPN-Methode hat wohl bei einigen geklappt, aber alle halboffiziellen Mods im Steam Forum warnen davor, weil das den Steam Geschäftsbedingungen widerspricht und dein Account evtl. gebannt werden kann. Hier noch der Link zum deutschen Steam Thread.

Ich werde die VPN-Methode jedenfalls erstmal nicht in Betracht ziehen. Der englische Steam Thread hat immerhin schon über 30.000 Klicks. Ich hoffe daher, dass Steam / Deep Silver / Techland / wer auch immer anfang nächster Woche schnell reagieren. Okaysoft habe ich mittlerweile auch angemailt. Ich hoffe, dass die Händler da mit Druck machen und eine für uns Kunden einfache Lösung präferieren, die ohne große Rückschickaktionen auskommt.

Insgesamt ist das aus meiner Sicht für alle Beteiligten von Steam bis Deepsilber eine erbärmliche Aktion. Erst wird in den USA nicht das richtige Spiel verfügbar gemacht, dann gehen beim europäischen Release die Keys nicht und die Kunden sitzen über das WE da, ohne dass was passiert. Das ist alles andere als kundenfreundlich. Man merkt halt immer wieder: der ehrliche Erstkäufer ist immer der Dumme.


----------



## HerQ (11. September 2011)

versteh ich das richtig?
selbst in england funktioniert die UK version nicht da die cd-keys für osteuropa bestimmt waren?
also das wär schon enxtrem peinlich....
ich werd jedenfalls auch an okaysoft schreiben, und bin gespannt wie steam, techland oder deepsilver in den kommenden tagen reagieren wird.
die VPN-methode klingt schon sehr verlockend aber ich werde es lieber nicht drauf ankommen lassen.
ich freu mich aber dass hier im forum jeden tag neu gepostet wird um wie auch immer gemeinsam eine lösung zu finden...


----------



## HerQ (11. September 2011)

habe grad eben ne antwort von deep silver bekommen:
Requested mail action aborted: exceeded storage allocation
klingt so als hätten sich noch mehr leute beschwert oder irgendwas stimmt mit meinem mail account nich...
naja ich werds weiter versuchen.


----------



## mkay87 (11. September 2011)

Für alle die noch kein Dead Island haben:



> Edit:
> Es gibt wieder einen 20% Greenmangaming Voucher:
> GREEN-MANGA-MING1
> 
> ...


----------



## heinz-otto (12. September 2011)

Von Okaysoft liegt (auch bei mir) jetzt die Empfehlung vor, auf die VPN-Variante zurückzugreifen:
Link zum Steam-Beitrag

Ich werde trotzdem auch nochmal auf eine offizielle Reaktion warten, bevor ich darauf zurückgreife.


----------



## HerQ (12. September 2011)

es gab auch schon wider was neues von okaysoft:

"...wir sollen evtl. neue Codes erhalten, erfahren dies allerdings erst im Laufe des Tages.
Wir werden Sie diesbzgl. per e-Mail auf den laufenden halten.

mit freundlichen Gruessen

Ihr Okay Soft Team"

heißt wohl weiter abwarten...


----------



## HerQ (12. September 2011)

hier wider was neues aus dem deutschem steam thread:

Im englischen DI-Steam-Forum gibts was aktuelles, Post # 560 von Strike Da Mic, er zitiert demnach Deep Silver:

"A number of PC units (but not all) of Dead Island have had issues with the codes for Steam registration. The issue is now solved and from tonight all units sold will be possible to register on Steam. No new codes are required, the codes that originally were shipped with the games will be re-activated. So the only thing consumers need to do is to register tonight again. This should be operational from 21:00 CET and forward, if it does not work right away at 21:00 pls try again. Our objective is to have all codes fixed before 24:00 tonight, tomorrow morning the latest. "


----------



## HerQ (12. September 2011)

steam hat schon wider geantwortet:

endlich haben wir gute Nachrichten fuer Sie.

KochMedia bzw. Steam haben den Fehler zugegeben und veranlasst,
dass die Aktivierung ab heute abend problemlos moeglich sein wird.

Mit freundlichen Gruessen

Ihr Okay Soft Team


----------



## HerQ (12. September 2011)

na endlich es geht...
scheiße nur dass die steam server überlastet sind


----------



## Neawoulf (12. September 2011)

Ich überlege gerade, ob das Spiel nicht was für mich wäre. Inhaltlich und spielerisch sieht es sehr gut aus, was mich aber absolut abschreckt, sind die vielen Zahlen, die ständig über den Bildschirm fliegen. Das nagt doch sehr an der Atmosphäre und am Mittendrin-Gefühl. Meine Frage: Kann man den Kram abstellen oder zumindest als kleines Infokästchen irgendwo in eine Bildschirmecke verbannen?


----------



## heinz-otto (12. September 2011)

HerQ schrieb:


> na endlich es geht...


 Jop. Bei mir auch.


----------



## HerQ (12. September 2011)

konntest du schon fertig installieren?
ich komm noch immer nich bei steam durch...


----------



## heinz-otto (12. September 2011)

Ich habs von DVD installiert. Dann musste Steam noch ein MB nachladen, aber jetzt ist alles da.


----------



## HerQ (13. September 2011)

hm ich will es auch von dvd aus installieren, trotzdem will der ne verbindung zu den steamservern aufbauen die ich nich bekommen...
hab es gestern den ganzen abend versucht und auch noch mal heute morgen, klappt aber immer noch nich.
hoffentlich geht das heute abend endlich, die warterei nervt langsam...


----------



## HerQ (13. September 2011)

ich bekomm noch immer keine verdammte verbindung zu den steam downloads, obwohl ich es von dvd installieren will sagt steam jedes mal dass die server zu voll sind...
hattet ihr keine probleme damit? bin das nur ich, vllt kann mir jemand helfen....
danke...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (13. September 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade, ob das Spiel nicht was für mich wäre. Inhaltlich und spielerisch sieht es sehr gut aus, was mich aber absolut abschreckt, sind die vielen Zahlen, die ständig über den Bildschirm fliegen. Das nagt doch sehr an der Atmosphäre und am Mittendrin-Gefühl. Meine Frage: Kann man den Kram abstellen oder zumindest als kleines Infokästchen irgendwo in eine Bildschirmecke verbannen?


 

Ich glaube fast, dass man das Rollenspieltypisch auch abstellen kann. Wenn ich den PC dazu hätte wärs schon gekauft


----------



## IceRaptor (13. September 2011)

also bei mir hat es ja mit einen russischen Key und VPN zugang geklappt ^^  Aber gibt es eigentlich irgendwo schon deutsch patches? Wenn ich das SPiel auf english umstelle stürtzt es ab, nur russisch funzt


----------



## MICHI123 (14. September 2011)

hi,
weiß jemand wie man dieses grauenhafte autoaim deaktiviert? ist ja schrecklich... Ansonsten bomben Spiel, was eine grandiose und gruselige Atmosphäre


----------



## shooot3r (14. September 2011)

HerQ schrieb:


> ich bekomm noch immer keine verdammte verbindung zu den steam downloads, obwohl ich es von dvd installieren will sagt steam jedes mal dass die server zu voll sind...
> hattet ihr keine probleme damit? bin das nur ich, vllt kann mir jemand helfen....
> danke...


 
änder mal deine downloadregion in steam, kann vielleicht helfen


----------



## MICHI123 (14. September 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade, ob das Spiel nicht was für mich wäre. Inhaltlich und spielerisch sieht es sehr gut aus, was mich aber absolut abschreckt, sind die vielen Zahlen, die ständig über den Bildschirm fliegen. Das nagt doch sehr an der Atmosphäre und am Mittendrin-Gefühl. Meine Frage: Kann man den Kram abstellen oder zumindest als kleines Infokästchen irgendwo in eine Bildschirmecke verbannen?


 also zB die Lebensanzeige von den Zombies kann man deaktiveiren, glaube auch die XP anzeige.


----------



## IceRaptor (14. September 2011)

SO für alle die das Spiel auf Englisch nicht starten können, man muss in der Ingamedatei das En zu einem en umändern...


----------



## WasEnLos (15. September 2011)

Hey,

werd irgendwie nicht warm mit dem spiel, dieses respawnsystem ist echt nervig, weil ich dauernd die gleichen locations abgelaufen bin, da die nach dem "plündern" wieder auf anfang gesetzt werden. dadurch geht sehr viel atmosphäre verloren. In nem anderen foum hab ich gelesen, das jemand das mit "wo soll man sonst die ganzen heildrinks herbekommen" etc begründet. DAS war damals bei resident evil doch auch kein problem, oder? einfach nicht erwischen lassen .
durch das respawnsystem hab ich nie das gefühl in not zu sein, nie fühle ich mich den gegnern unterlegen oder habe das gefühl überhaupt was in dieser spielwelt wirklich verändern zu können. es nervt, dass ich andaurnd bereits geräumte passagen erneut säubern muss. ich meine die insel ist ja schon groß, aber was da an menschen- oder besser zombiemasssen rumläuft ist schon arg übertrieben, zumindest wie es präsentiert wird, da immer an den gleichen stellen exakt die mengen auftauchen die man zuvor geplättet hat. somit verkommt die zombiehatz zu einem 3d-moorhuhn gekloppe/geballer. auch das ich an der werkbank mit geld bezahlen muss; an wen zum teufel zahle ich da kohle, an die ec-karten betriebene werkbank?
Das Setting gefällt mir sehr aber wie schon bei fallout ist alles so steif, keinen koffer darf ich aufheben, mit dem Auto bleibt man praktisch an jedem furtz hängen und vom fahrverhalten der wagen will ich gar nicht sprechen, da erblast jedes arcaderennspiel vor neid!
Die zombiejagd an sich find ich ok, aber inkonsequent, da man nicht darauf achten muss das die köpfe ab sind, ich meine das macht nen zombie aus und nervte auch schon bei resident evil. Hier hätte man etwas weniger auf massensplatter, als vielmehr auf "pseudorealismus" setzten sollen, sprich eine feste Anzahl an zombies die die Insel bevölkern und nur durch köpf ab wirklich tot sind. Es gibt ja nicht mal kriechende zombies.
Alles in allem sind die z.T. hohen Bewertungen des Games für mich nicht nachzuvollziehen, bin auch fan des Gernes und liebe es alles zu durchsuchen, aber hier machts keinen Spaß, weil jede Handlung die ich mache, vom Game wieder zurückgesetzt wird. Schade, hatte mich sehr gefreut...


----------



## IceRaptor (15. September 2011)

am ende sitzt du auf einer leeren insel, wie fändest du das?


----------



## Neawoulf (15. September 2011)

Inzwischen bin ich auch von der Idee abgekommen, mir das Spiel zu kaufen. Auf den ersten Blick sah es wirklich gut aus, aber einige Features gehen meiner Meinuing nach gar nicht. Der regelmäßige Respawn von Zombies erinnert auf unangenehme Weise an Far Cry 2, das Speichersystem mag für ein Onlinespiel nötig sein, für den Singleplayer Modus hätte ich mir aber eher ein "Tot ist tot, jetzt lad mal deinen Spielstand neu"-Speichersystem gewünscht. Auch dass gescriptet rumliegende und aufstehende Zombies immer wieder auftauchen, gefällt mir gar nicht ... wären es zufällig spawnende Gegnergruppen, die nach längerer Zeit an Orten auftauchen, an denen man schon eine Weile nicht mehr war, hätte ich es noch ok gefunden, aber dieses 100 Meter nach Norden laufen, Zombiegruppe X und Zombiegruppe Y killen, Quest abholen, 100 Meter zurück nach Süden laufen, Zombiegruppe X und Zombiegruppe Y töten, Questgegenstand holen, wieder zurück nach Norden, NOCHMAL die gleichen Zombiegruppen X und Y killen und Questgegenstand abgeben und das alles innerhalb von weniger als 10 Minuten ... da kann ich ja gleich ein MMO(RP)G spielen. Mittendrin-Gefühl entsteht so definitiv nicht. Das Spiel ist wohl nix für mich, Fallout 3 und NV haben mir 100x besser gefallen.


----------



## WasEnLos (15. September 2011)

Mir wäre es lieber nach 1000 mühsam gekillten Zombies auf ner leeren insel zu sitzen, als nach 10.000 leicht niedergemetzelten zu wissen das eine weitere unendliche Anzahl an Zombies im virtuellen Wartezimmer steht. Ist doch lächerlich. Das was einfach stört ist diese null Herausforderung. Als ich damals gelesen hab das es munitionsknappheit ets. gibt, dachte ich super, endlich mal ne ordentliche grundlage, Knappheit! Davon gibts nämlich in spielen einfach nicht genug! Aber nein, alles respawn sich ^^. Die quests sind wie immer nur ein Alibi um dich stundenlang über die Insel zu jagen. Auch die masse an nichtmutierten ist einfach zu groß, alles ist irgendwie sicher. gestorben bin ich bis jetzt nur aus dummheit oder weil ich testen wollte wie tief der character springen darf.
Das macht doch keinen spaß, da spiel ich ja lieber postel 2 mit dem 7-days aw mod, da kann ich den ganzen mist auch machen den ich hier machen kann, nur mit dem Unterschied das es mir nicht als must-splatter unter die nase gerieben wird.


----------

